# Quelle gesucht



## Skimble (29 September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bereite mich zur Zeit auf einen Vortrag zum Thema "Not-Aus und SPS" vor und Suche dafür jetzt passende Vorschriften Quellen.
Die Masse dafür hab ich auch schon gefunden wonach ich mir aber einen Wolf such sind die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit die z.B.: ein Bus wie der asi Safety haben muss damit ich damit einen Not-Aus darüber laufen lassen darf.
Kennt sich damit zufällig jemand aus und kann mir sagen in welcher DIN/VDE oder EN ich das finde?

Danke schonmal,
skimble


----------



## Tommi (29 September 2011)

Hallo,

ich kenne keine diesbezügliche Norm.

Die Buslaufzeit ist in der gesamten Reaktionskette eines NOT-HALT
sicher die kleinste.
Zuerst muss mal der Mensch reagieren, und dann auch noch die 
Stellglieder und die Mechanik.

Es kommt auf die Gesamtabschaltzeit des Systems an.

Die Ausgänge einer Sicherheitssteuerung haben so ca. 30-50ms Ausschaltverzögerung. In den dortigen technischen Daten ist keine Norm angegeben. 

Vielleicht weiss ja noch jemand etwas zu dem Thema.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Andreas Koenig (30 September 2011)

ich kenne keine diesbezüglichen Vorschriften. Die Reaktionszeit des Bus liegt im Bereich vom Millisekunden, die der Aktorik bei einigen 100 ms, die des Menschen mehrere Sekunde (Reaktionszeit + Zeit zum Erreichen und Betätigen des Nothalt), daher sind die paar Millisekunden für Nothalt irrelevant. Interessanter wird es bei BWS....

Gruss Andreas


----------



## Safety (30 September 2011)

Hallo,
die Handlung im Notfall z.B. Not-Halt wird in der DIN EN ISO 13850 behandelt.
Da es sich aber um eine ergänzende Schutzmaßnahme handelt ist die Abschaltzeit hier wieder 
schwer abzuschätzen. Die Norm schreibt in geeigneter Weise, Wahl der optimalen Verzögerungsrate.
Also so schnell wie möglich ohne weitere Gefährdungen dadurch zu erzeugen. 
Also sollte man sich auch wieder an den Haupt Sicherheitsfunktionen orientieren. Für diese gibt es dann die DIN EN ISO 13855 früher 999 die Formeln enthält.
Mit dieser Norm (Formeln) und der realen Abschaltzeit „t“ der Sicherheitsfunktion errechnet man dann den Sicherheitsabstand. Und hierzu musst Du dann eben auch die Reaktionszeiten der ganzen Bauteile kennen auch die der Bussysteme.


----------



## Andreas Koenig (30 September 2011)

ack.... wobei die realen Buslaufzeiten von der Anzahl der Teilnehmer abhängen und durchaus schneller sein können als "Worst-Case"-Szenarien bei voll ausgeschöpfter Teilnehmerzahl.  In Abhängigkeit der verwendeten Steuerung und Bus-Hardware kann auch ein voreilender Nothalt der SPS schneller sein, oder gar ein von der Sicherheitssoftware unabhängiger Nothaltschütz. Problem bei Nothalt ist der Mensch und dann die Aktorik (bes. Pneumatik und träge Massen).  Also wird man in der Arbeit wohl darauf hinweisen müssen, dass es wie immer auf den Einzelfall und dessen sorgfältig begründeter Risikobeurteilung ankommt. Die Normen sollen uns ja im Idealfall die Entscheidung erleichern, in dem vorgefertigte Lösungen geboten werden, nicht ein einschränkendes Korsett bilden, das in keinem Fall verlassen werden darf.

Aus meiner Sicht wird die Diskussion um das "schnellst mögliche " Stillsetzen bei Differenzen im Millisekundenbereich daher etwas absurd.


----------



## Safety (30 September 2011)

Hallo Andreas,
was meiner Meinung nach bei einigen immer noch falsch verstanden wird ist das die Handlung im Notfall eine ergänzende Schutzmaßnahme ist und die Reaktionszeit meist schon von den anderen Sicherheitsfunktionen vorgegeben ist. Wie ermittele ich eine maximale Reaktionszeit bei einer Handlung im Notfall, meist kennt man die Gefährdungssituation gar nicht, eben eine ergänzende Schutzmaßnahme!


----------



## Safety (30 September 2011)

Hallo Skimble,
bitte lese Dir auch noch die DIN EN 60204-1 durch damit Du den Unterschied zwischen Not-Halt und Not-Aus auch kennst.


----------



## Andreas Koenig (30 September 2011)

auch bei uns werden meist die gleichen Aktoren wie z.B. bei Eingriff in den Lichtvorhang oder aufreißen einer Tür gegen die Magnetzuhaltung ausgelöst. 
Dann gibt es aber durchaus auch andere Nothalt-spezifische Funktionen, die nur bei Nothalt erfolgen
- Netzschütz Umrichter verzögert abschalten
- Zentralhydaulik-Hydraulikpumpen aus, Druckspeicher entlasten
- Zuschaltventil Pneumatik aus
- sofortiges Einfallen von Bremsen
- Nothalt-Verkettung mit andern Anlagenteilen, die bei Aufreissen einer Tür nicht stillgesetzt werden 
 Andreas


----------



## Safety (30 September 2011)

Hallo Andreas,



> auch bei uns werden meist die gleichen Aktoren wie z.B. bei Eingriff in den Lichtvorhang oder aufreißen einer Tür gegen die Magnetzuhaltung ausgelöst.
> Dann gibt es aber durchaus auch andere Nothalt-spezifische Funktionen, die nur bei Nothalt erfolgen
> - Netzschütz Umrichter verzögert abschalten
> - Zentralhydaulik-Hydraulikpumpen aus, Druckspeicher entlasten
> ...



Es gibt einige Sicherheitsfunktionen die nur für die Handlung im Notfall greifen. 
Aber ich verstehe nicht warum Ihr z.b. nochmal einen Schütz vor einen Umrichter setzt nur für die Handlung im Notfall. 
Gehen wir mal von einem Antrieb aus bei dem Du durch die
Risikoeinschätzung nach z.B. DIN EN ISO 13849-1 Anhang A einen 
erforderlichen PL von d ermittelt hast, jetzt wählst Du einen Aktor FU mit 
PLd und Kat 3 und schaltest diesen auch genau so bei der Handlung im 
Notfall ab. Also hat man in beiden Fällen einen PLd erreicht warum jetzt 
noch eine SF über die SF ich habe doch das Risiko hinreichend gemindert?


----------



## Andreas Koenig (30 September 2011)

na ja, der Netzschütz des Umrichtes ist eh da, man sollte ihn aus Lebendauergründen aber nicht kurzzyklisch alle 5- 10 s abschalten. Aus meiner Sicht macht ein separater Nothaltkreis Sinn, wenn er zusätzlich auf einen anderen Abschaltpfad wirkt als der ohnehin aktive Betriebshalt oder wenn er andere Risiken abdeckt (z.b. dass 600 L Öl in die Umwelt gepumpt werden, weil die Pumpe bei Schlauchbruch gegen die geschlossenen Sperrventile der Maschine weiter fördert).


----------



## Safety (3 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
warum benötigt man heute überhaupt noch einen Netzschütz, wenn der Umrichter einen STO an Board hat. Ich finde hier immer wieder von Hersteller zu Hersteller unterschiedliche Angaben. Eigentlich wird doch nur eine Netztrenneinrichtung  gefordert oder????


----------

